# Gap in 55 gallon aquarium?



## Therealnickgaga (Sep 15, 2011)

I recently bought a 55 gallon aquarium, and just noticed a small gap between one of the glass panels and the black trim around the top and bottom . It appears as though the assembler did not push the pane back far enough, so there is a little bit of an overhang on the glass next to it. Is this bad? The gap is approximately the size of 2 stacked pennies. I am worried that when I get water in there, it will push the glass where it should be and break the seal of silicone.

Thanks!

*c/p*


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

you could go to the hardware store and fill the crack with silicone. i would not test it. if it is a brand new tank go back and get a new one, if you bought it used i would say plug the crack with some clear silicone. goodluck!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You could also take the trim off and put it on right. they are just siliconed on


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

susankat said:


> You could also take the trim off and put it on right. they are just siliconed on


I agree. Pretty easy stuff here.


----------

